# The farrel cat is gone :)



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok the last thread about a cat I started I needed help, thanks for all the suggestions and funny and serious comments, but my oldest got rid of the cat 

It was meowing that " I'm in hear boys come get some " meow today and last night, we opened up the hole it was going in and out of, and waited, well after 5 minutes in the freezing cold it showed its head, my oldest pulled the hammer back and after one click of the Colt the cat bolted away. it ran across the street and over the neighbors fence to play with that thing he has in the dog house, I don't know what it is but it'll be a long time before I see that thing again


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe.... And not single hair was harmed on the cat - Although it's nerves were rather frazzled :grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea I know ain't it a shame that we couldn't catch it? I could have gotten $5 at work for it. from a guy named Chu vang, he's from Laos, he buys cats from people all the time, just don't eat his BBQ.


----------



## a.hoddie (Mar 8, 2011)

Ever looked up the word ruthless in the dictionary??........Next time just put a pile of zesty stuff at the entrance.........cat won't go in or come back


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea I have heard of it before, but catching them ahd getting $5 for em is way more fun plus I can go buy lunch  or 1 gallon of gas.


----------

